# Has anyone done an exhaust on the W8?



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

Just curious....
I can't find a thing about this anywhere.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone done an exhaust on the W8? (Pontifex)*

My co-worker just bought a W8 and is looking to make some improvements too. Headers and exhaust? Turbo? Supercharger? I just don't think there are enough out there to have a scene.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone done an exhaust on the W8? (prettygood)*

Bump for more input


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone done an exhaust on the W8? (prettygood)*

I gave up and am going to make one this next week,
I'll shoot it for yall


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone done an exhaust on the W8? (Pontifex)*

The aftermarket is ignoring us b/c of the low production numbers. Supply and demand.







Oh well, I'm goin' to rev my engine...


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone done an exhaust on the W8? (155VERT83)*

I will not be ignored!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone done an exhaust on the W8? (Pontifex)*

I do know that Remus does offer a W8 exhaust in Germany for the car. I myself am looking into it for my own car


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

i know that someone on CLUBB5 just created an entire exhust for their W8. I know an x pipe was used where the cats are normally and the rest of the pipe was also self fabricated. Other than that, i don't know too much more, i would try doing a serch there. I know that GIAC is producing a ECU and a tip chip, but who knows when that will come out (just in development im told). 
Other performance mods -- KW makes coilovers for our cars (i have it, its amazing) I know that H&R makes lowering springs, but you are stuck with the stock shocks and these springs are not as stiff as KW's, but you might want that.

http://www.pure-motorsport.com...I=661
makes a top-shock-mount sway bar. I am just looking into it now. I e-mailed them about the W8 specifically, and they are unsure but are willing to compensate to make it work. 

http://www.movit.de/ - will make coustom brakes for any car, and suposivly are very good.
Neuspeed does not, and will not make sway bars for our car.
thats all i know now. CLubB5 might have some more info, but i think i covered all that i have seen there that is specifically for the W8


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*

I went to Pa last Sunday to hear it. It's 2 1/2" piping from behind the cats. The "X" over is where the resonator was then out to Magna-Flow mufflers. Definately sounds like a small-block GM. If I went that route though, I think I'd at least use 2 small resonators to tone it down a bit...


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

i really want to hear it, but i dont know whos it is, or where in pa he is. if you know who it is i would love to pm him and see if he interested in letting me ooggle his exhust


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*

Activity... I love it. We work at Premier Motorcars in Santa Fe, selling VW's. So the techs and I were talking about what could be done, and they are not optimistic about it. The exhaust that was mentioned was just cat-back? or headers too.
Anyone to slap a couple small turbos in and push 6psi? Would be tricky on space, but not that hard to do.
I guess these engines are just very rpm limited, due to some part spinning at twice the engine speed.
looking forward to more input
prettygood


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*

i would love to hear a recording of that posted!!!


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

Someone knows him. Get him to record and post it...please?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Pontifex)*

Here's the link.....
http://www.clubb5.com/forums/v...haust


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

thanks for the link ronny. so have you called Mighty Muffler yet?  i might have to plan a trip down from maine for this!!!!


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Pretty impressive.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone done an exhaust on the W8? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I do know that Remus does offer a W8 exhaust in Germany for the car. I myself am looking into it for my own car

Speaking of which, we sold the same setup this past week. I'll ask the customer for pics and maybe some sounds clips!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone done an exhaust on the W8? ([email protected])*









Future Design tips!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (zedbyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zedbyers* »_thanks for the link ronny. so have you called Mighty Muffler yet? i might have to plan a trip down from maine for this!!!!









Spring time, unless someone comes out with a cat-back system. If not, I'll do the same system but maybe with a pair of small resonators to tone it down just a bit. The Remus mufflers are nice but I don't want to cut the stock system. If I'm spending the money, I'd like a little performance along with the sound...


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

i agree. i think i am looking at about the same. i contacted my local tuner and sent them the link. they said they could the same (2.5" SS back to borlas) for about $1k.....but i am not in a hurry as i don't plan on putting many miles on the car through the winter. hate to see the paint get chewed up!!!!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (zedbyers)*

Same here... The AWD W8 will spend the winter in the garage and the Benz will be equipped with 4 - 195/75R14 Blizzaks and a 100lb sand bag in the trunk..







Pick up the new European Car magazine. They have a nice write up on their long-term W8... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone done an exhaust on the W8? (Pontifex)*

That exhaust looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

